# Squirrel Leftovers



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lunch:
fried fox squirrel hind legs
hominy with diced jalapeno
squirrel gumbo with smoked andouille sausage
garlic toast
lemonade, no sugar










Good grief


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My Gawd that looks good!!!! Hominy is one of my favorites :EAT:


----------

